
JetBlue Shakes Up Pilot Hiring by Training Them from Scratch - wcbeard10
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-11-25/jetblue-to-shake-up-hiring-on-start-from-scratch-pilot-training
======
brbsix
At least from what little is mentioned (and what very little I know on the
subject), this sounds like a terrible way to become a commercial pilot. If you
can't go a more traditional route like military or Embry-Riddle, it seems like
an airline in the developing world would by far be the most fun. I think Susi
Air was hiring/training foreign pilots with little to no prior experience,
though due to new legislation I believe there is now a 250hr requirement.

Edit: I double-checked and there is now a 750hr requirement for foreign
pilots. What a bummer as there used to be opportunities for 0hr's in Indo.

------
fit2rule
There are already too many commercial pilots in the world, and almost all of
them are captive to the need to maintain their flight books by .. flying
often. This has been a common problem for decades now - too many pilots, not
enough planes for them to fly.

So what has happened is those who own and operate the planes have a glut on
their hands. They can choose the cheapest pilots available, and keep them
flying for cheap, simply because there are 10 more pilots out there willing to
fly just to maintain their certs.

The same is happening in software development. There are too many cheap
developers out there, willing to write software for beans, and thus producing
crappy software is the norm. Nobody wants to pay to do software 'properly'
these days - they want it down 'now'. Knowing that there are 100 developers
out there willing to work for peanuts, for every developer who expects to get
paid properly for doing the really hard work first, means that customers of
software development have a glut on their hands too. Its a buyers market,
simple.

~~~
anon1mous
>> The same is happening in software development.

Nonsense. There is a huge shortage of devs and it's only going to get worse,
software is taking over the world.

~~~
fit2rule
There truly are parts of the world where there are too many programmers.

~~~
anon1mous
Which are these parts?

I'm guessing ... Mars? Because most places on Earth programmers can work
remotely.

~~~
fit2rule
Yeah, right. Mars.

------
throwaway_exer
It's a really bad article:

* did not say who's paying for the training

* number of hours required for ATP is less than 1,500 for certain structured training programs

* there definitely is and will be a shortage of ATPs who are willing to be paid at regional rates of $18k-$25k under the new knee-jerk regulations

* other airlines are already offering school loan "forgiveness" for new hires

~~~
TheSpiceIsLife
Last sentence, third to last paragraph: _Prospective pilots would pay for
their own training._

------
a3n
I suppose the pilot union's objection is that this will somehow lead to a
lower tier pay for incoming pilots.

Would experienced developers have similar objections, if their companies
proposed essentially running their own code academies?

~~~
karmacondon
I understand the concern, but I'm not sure if that's a fair comparison. It
would be like tech companies going from "We're only going to hire people who
have master's degrees in computer science" to "We'll experiment with training
programs for people who just have bachelor's degrees in related fields"

It might indeed lower pay for the people who have the most experience, but
probably not by much. It's hard to believe that it will be a net negative for
the company or its customers.

------
1945
That's terrifying.

